# Magical Mystery grow



## Old1stTimer (Mar 27, 2020)

My first ever grow with seeds that have a blank past. 
I have one bagseed starting to flower-don't know strain but looks Indica dominant 5gal pot.
Another bagseed also unknown strain, looks Indica dominant 5gal pot.
Another 5 seeds were found in my nugs I bought from dispensary called Candyland wich is a cross of Grand Daddy Purple and Platinum Cookies; I have one in 1gal pot with soil, one in 1gal pot with Coco/Perlite just broke ground and one seed germinating in Coco/Perlite solo cup.
I'm using same nutrients for all and same light schedule for all.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 27, 2020)

They are looking good...hoping for a frosty finish!


----------



## Old1stTimer (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank u. Also hoping for all female. The seeds I found in my nugs from dispensary has a big chance of becoming hermaphrodites. Will see.


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

I am growing candyland right now. A bit further along than you. At 4 weeks into flowering. Main cola is rock hard and density thru the roof. Big yielder, smells is sweet but got a dank funk to it. I did 2 plants. 1 in a 5 gallon grow bag and another in a 1 gallon air pot. They are almost the same size, but 5 gallon bag has twice the colas and bigger ones.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 27, 2020)

High to guaranteed chance of female unless whoever grew those nugs was keeping breeding males around; no y chromosome in hermaphrodite pollen means no male plants from the seed produced.
Higher than average risk of herms, so be extra vigilant about checking for light leaks and bananas.
Nice looking plants there!


----------



## Old1stTimer (Mar 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> I am growing candyland right now. A bit further along than you. At 4 weeks into flowering. Main cola is rock hard and density thru the roof. Big yielder, smells is sweet but got a dank funk to it. I did 2 plants. 1 in a 5 gallon grow bag and another in a 1 gallon air pot. They are almost the same size, but 5 gallon bag has twice the colas and bigger ones.


I have one Candyland seed in 1gal pot with FF Happy Frog soil
One Candyland seed in Coco/Perlite/EWC in 1gal pot just sprouted.
And one Candyland seed in Solo cup. I am growing all these on a 12/12 from seed to harvest and will continue the solo cup grow from seed to harvest as well. You have pics of your Candyland you grew? Would love to see?


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2020)

Still growing. I'll take some tonight after lights on. I didn't grow it from seed. It was from a clone. This cut won Michigan High Times Cannabis Cup in '18 I think. Its getting a nice fade to the leaves and the buds a bit calico colorwise


----------



## Old1stTimer (Mar 27, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> High to guaranteed chance of female unless whoever grew those nugs was keeping breeding males around; no y chromosome in hermaphrodite pollen means no male plants from the seed produced.
> Higher than average risk of herms, so be extra vigilant about checking for light leaks and bananas.
> Nice looking plants there!


Thank you StinkyA, yes I will keep eye out for nanners. I actually stopped  my reply to you to spend 10 min in my tent with sun shining into the room and I could not even see my own hand in front of my face after exactly 10 min. so thank u for the motivation to make sure


----------



## Old1stTimer (Mar 27, 2020)

umbra said:


> Still growing. I'll take some tonight after lights on. I didn't grow it from seed. It was from a clone. This cut won Michigan High Times Cannabis Cup in '18 I think. Its getting a nice fade to the leaves and the buds a bit calico colorwise


Thanks would love to see them!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

You got seeds in bud you bought from a dispensary?

I am curious what prompts people to use seeds that they know have a high chance of hermying?  It only took 1 seeded crop for me to realize that I never ever wanted to take that chance again...


----------

